# Hooping quilted jackets with a hoop master :(



## Donnie (Dec 6, 2007)

I am having hell hooping quilted coats with a hoop master...any tips?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have not used hoop master for that type of article. Even with carharts I hoop my heavy backing use a spray adheasive lay the jacket in the right position pin it and then first run a basting stitch - I do not have problems this way.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I did a Holloway quilted jacket a couple of weeks ago, didn't have any issues with it. I set the hoop back so it's just snug, hoop the jacket, then slowly peel the top out of the hoopmaster from the top making sure to press the hoop firmly onto the back of the jacket. Then slowly tilt the bottom out and push all 4 sides firmly into the hoop, then tighten the screws... I just did 12 lined (not quilted) jacket backs yesterday, worked like a charm.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 6, 2007)

The coats are quilted Ropers with 100% nylon lining and a poly and down feather fill. I have tried everything including laying them down and hooping them backwards pushing the ring over the hoop from the back. They pop off almost every time. It took me all afternoon to get 6 coats done. I am inclined to think that it would be much easier to hoop a greased pig's azz on a dead run than these biatches. There has got to be a way to do these.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

With something like that I use my Fast Frames with sticky backing.


----------



## elynna (Dec 17, 2009)

I use extra long screws in my hoops. That seems to help. I also use squeeze clamps on my hoops to make sure they stay closed


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The other thing you might want to try would be putting pieces of medical/athletic tape on the hoop ring - that will give it more of a grip on the garment and keep it from sliding....


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

Not sure what type of machine you have, I have an Amaya XT and it came with wooden double height jacket back hoops. I've tried to use regular hoops on thick jackets but they did not seem to be secure enough, so I just pull out my wood hoops and they work like a charm.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have all my hoops for jackets wrapped with ace wrap sounds funny but it works. The hoop needs longer screws also.


----------



## novocon (Aug 18, 2008)

You can never go wrong if you can afford to buy a decent clamp. Solves ALOT of hooping issues for me. I run alot of different materials and thicknesses on a daily basis, and clamp/fastframe 85% of my jobs (probly not the norm). But a clamp can save tons of mistakes and headaches if you can afford one!


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Go to the hoopmaster website and watch the video for the Mighty Hoop. I've got one coming and can't wait to try it.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, and Donnie, where did you get the quilted roper from? I've been looking for that type of jacket for a while now.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 6, 2007)

*Oh, and Donnie, where did you get the quilted roper from?*

My daughter's Mother in Law owns a Western Store. She got them for my son in law's Angus Cattle Spring Production sale. Buyers will get a coat.

Jeans, Western wear. boots. In Alva, Oklahoma

*Go to the hoopmaster website and watch the video for the Mighty Hoop. I've got one coming and can't wait to try it.*

I did and mine came in today. Bam! hooped in like a nanosecond. Expensive as hell but I believe in getting the best tool for the job.


----------



## jmj (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG, I watched the video for the mighty hoop and was all set to order one since I was in the middle of doing 48 thick carhartt jackets with wings and seam down center, having to double hoop to get the inside straight. I called and ask about the sizes but seems they do not make one bigger than the 11x13, I only have a few jacket backs that would fit in that size. They said as of present they did not plan on making anything bigger So has any one ordered on for the 15cm hoop for left chest, if so is it really worth spending that much money?


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

We ordered both the 11x13 and the 5.5" hoops. Crazy expensive but there are some things we just can't hoop with our regular hoops and we can't hoop with our ICTCS or fast grames ... so we bought these.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't purchase longer hoop screws, you can hoop only the backing, secure the jacket on top and run the design slowly until you have a good base of stitching to stabilize the garment. Better yet, embroider a basting stitch first for stabilization. If you use the fast frames method, make sure you clip the jacket to the fast frame so it doesn't shift during embroidery. You may need to use a larger frame to have clipping room. Run at a slower speed. Embroidering quilting can be difficult because the fabric has a tendancy to shift and the width of the fabric varies from the sewn to the puffy parts.


----------

